# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Mời đăng kí tham dự hội thảo của MES LAB tại triển lãm Quốc tế MTA Hanoi 2016

## MES Lab Event

Được tổ chức 2 năm một lần, MTA Hanoi một trong những sự kiện lớn nhất trong lĩnh vực triển lãm máy móc, công cụ, sản phẩm công nghiệp tại miền Bắc, là nơi tham quan, học hỏi, cập nhật công nghệ, giao lưu tìm kiếm đối tác, khách hàng, …

Tiếp nối thành công của Hội thảo trong kì triển lãm năm 2014, năm nay MES LAB hợp tác với Allworld Exhibition Alliance tổ chức buổi hội thảo với chuyên đề: “Gia tăng Giá trị cho ngành Chế tạo tại Việt Nam: Tiếp cận đa ngành và Ứng dụng kỹ thuật mới”. Hội thảo có sự tham dự của nhiều chuyên gia trong ngành đến từ các doanh nghiệp, các Viện và trường đại học, diễn ra từ 9h30 đến 16h30 ngày 26/4/2016, tại Trung tâm Triển lãm Quốc tế I.C.E, Cung Văn hoá Hữu nghị, 91 Trần Hưng Đạo, Hà Nội
MES LAB xin kinh mời các doanh nghiệp, kĩ sư, các bạn có ngành nghề liên quan quan tâm về hội thảo tới tham dự để được hưởng những quyền lợi hấp dẫn:
- Làm thẻ VIP (áp dụng với cấp quản lý).
– Sử dụng phòng VIP hội họp/ nghỉ ngơi (có phục vụ trà/ bánh)
– Buffet trưa
– Free danh bạ Triển lãm (số lượng có hạn)
– Quà tặng lưu niệm

Đặc biệt, khách mời tham gia Hội thảo ngày 26/4 có thể đăng kí tham gia Buổi đào tạo về Phương pháp và Quy trình Phát triển sản phẩm, rất thiết thực và hữu ích cho những người đang làm startup, thiết kế, R&D và kinh doanh sản phẩm.

Đăng ký tham gia: goo.gl/forms/GmQDt5pJV9

Mọi thông tin khác xin liên hệ:
Hotline: 091.751.9900 (Ms. Thu)

----------

